# Snow Plowing Video Dec 1/2007



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Finally got some snow!

http://[URL=http://i212.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid212.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/04f350powerv-xt/snowmovie.flv]http://i212.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid212.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/04f350powerv-xt/snowmovie.flv


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

I give up, I can't get these stupid videos to work!!!!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Just post the link of it. Don't try and embed the video into the post. We'll have to click to a new page to get to the video but thats no problem.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

doesnt Work Try Again.


----------



## MSV1 (Oct 16, 2006)

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/04f350powerv-xt/?action=view&current=snowmovie.flv


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for helping out and posting up a link . did shoot it with a cell phone ? all and all xt man that sucker sure can carry some snow


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

I shot the video with a camera, the quality is actually pretty good when I view it on my computer. I don't know why it turned out so blurry. 92xt how did you get the video to work??


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

maybe try and upload on too youtube.com


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Love that scoop son.........................yeeeeeha i hear that diesel wagon purrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like fun,we may get a few inches tomorrow night.I may get to use my paperweight...lol


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

stangman35;445279 said:


> Looks like fun,we may get a few inches tomorrow night.I may get to use my paperweight...lol


Boy, you must have alot of paper to hold down!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

send pix.....................aint that thing loud???


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude ..you Did It! You Goy A Rubbber Shroud For That 92. They Said They Werent Avail............................


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

NOW THAT I LOOKED AT IT AGAIN .....IT LOOSES SOME OF THE FLARE LOOK. iM GETTING ONE


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

what is a rubber shroud??


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

i just reposted this video in a new thread the quality is much better. 
Enjoy!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

way better !!!! how do like the new blade looks like to can move a mountain there


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the blade is great! I could'nt beleive how much snow that thing could move in one pass. I like it a lot better then the regular v's, although I know many people will argue that.


----------

